# Fly rod presentation for winter months



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

What are the best flies and or bait to use with a fly rod during the winter months?


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Really depends on the conditions. Typically on a normal winter weather day, egg patterns and nymphs are a good starter. After a snow melt, the bite on small black stoneflies can be awesome. If water is up a bit after a rain, I'll usually start with large dark streamers like a zonker, something with a big profile.


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Appreciate the tips, always went out for the spring run, this is the first year I am going to get out there throughout the winter.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

A nice hard(or soft) 8mm yellow or orange bead should throw nicely and produce well on a 7/8 weight!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

When the shelf ice starts to form guys that know how to dead drift really well can clean up on steelhead. Small nymph's, egg patterns, sucker spawn drifted thru the gut of a hole have worked well over the years. If the water warms up even just a few degree's grab some streamers and swing away, they'll usually be more active under those conditions and will chase streamers.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Streamers, wooley boogers also good(lighter colors).


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the pointers everyone, went out yesterday to a trib off the grand didn’t see any fish, and spent a little time swinging nothing doing. Then went to the river and it was really starting to rush with all the ice melt


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Chartreuse egg patterns are the usual slammers by the fly guys in my spot.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My winter goto flys on Rocky
#10 White wooly worms, pink soft hackle for collar
#10 White death zonker with red body
orange single eggs, or sucker spawn,
#8 montana nymph with red thorax and rubber legs and tail
later in Feb to ice out 
#12 black stones
#14 green rockworm


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I also change up my leader and go with 12 inch green amnesia 20#, 60 inch 3X fluoro, 60 inch 6# mono. I use more mono to give more forgiveness and a longer leader, to minimize fly line on the water. I've gone to a 13 foot leader before but it becomes a chuck and duck casting technique even with medium weight flies. The centerpinner setup is really the way to go, but I don't want to have to buy all the equipment.


----------

